# Availability of ammo decides gun?



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all! I am a newbie, and after firing some rentals at the range, I decided to buy the Ruger SP101 as my first handgun. I've ordered it, but haven't paid for it yet. I've been reading about the ammo shortage on this forum, and I was wondering if the .38 +P and .357 Magnum was particularly scarce. 

If so, should I choose another gun to start with that shoots more readily available ammo? It seems that 9mm is still pretty easy to find, but I'd like something with a little more stopping power. Can you find .40 or .45 more easily than .38 and .357? 

It will be hard to learn how to shoot if I can't find ammo for my first gun!


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*Give these people a call; I have been buying ammo from them for almost 20 years*

*http://www.georgia-arms.com/*​


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm of the opinion that 40S&W was the least scarce center fire handgun round during the crunch. But things have improved greatly.

If you're going to reload, it doesn't make a difference.
If you're going to mail order your ammo by the pallet, or even by the case, it doesn't make a difference.
If you are going to buy one box at a time as you need it, it might make a difference.

I think the prudent thing for _you_ to do is go visit some places that sell ammo in _your_ area. I don't think anyone on the net can really speak to what might be available in your area.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*By the way; I buy Bulk, Their Canned Heat, and Their Defensive Gold Dots. *


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me at all the shoe dropping that goes on about 9mm.

If you want 9mm with some punch buy 9mm +P or +P+ rounds.

Buying a 9mm gives you the option of purchasing inexpensive 9mm range rounds and actually getting to shoot, while being able to use the +P and +P+ rounds as your Defensive ammo or CCW ammo.

Much like your Ruger where you can buy cheaper 38 for practice and load the 357 for carry.

The +P and +P+ is available for 40 and 45 and provide increased punch just like in the 9mm.
But so many people flat crap on the 9mm round, and it is a good round with so many options.

There are 9mm +P+ hollow point rounds that border 40SW punch while expanding to 45 caliber diameters and get and go beyond the minimum 12 inch penetration requirements. 

Keeping options open is always good. I keep my options open by using guns that allow me to shoot and use effective rounds. 9mm

There is a member here that said 40SW was about 14.00 a box in his area. I wish it were that low where I live. 40SW the cheap Winchester White Box ammo is 23.00 and WWB 45acp is 21.00.
38 is around 18.00 and 357 is in the 20s but I don't remember the dollar amount.
9mm is less than 10.00 and on occasions I can find the bulk boxes for just over 16.00 so I save a little.

40 SW is a good round but I fail to see peoples drive to it when in so many areas the price of a box is so hi that they almost never get to shoot it for lack of ammo. And repeatedly on forums I read people wanting to sell their 40s because of ammo prices and the recoil being ok for a mag or two but for extended range time it gets to them.

As for the revolver. Nice snubby. Never had a Ruger snub, but I have had a 357 snub, and after several trips to the range I learned that a longer barrel would have been real nice. Which is why I bought a Ruger GP100.

Sorry to ramble but the Caliber debate just gets me. 357 is a good gun because you have choices in ammo.


----------



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, Double Action and James. I checked out the website (that company is actually only an hour and a half away from me) and they had good prices and decent availability for .38. .357 was trickier, but I won't be shooting a lot of that on the range.

Sorry for hatin' on your 9mm, Freedom1911. The first gun I shot on the range was a Glock 9mm, and I was very accurate with it. I hadn't realized the different options you had with the 9mm +P, etc. 

Still, I am going with a revolver because it is easy for a newbie (just point and pull the trigger), and it is small enough for CCW but has enough punch for home defense.


----------

